# Show Off Your Classic At Bimmerfest's Heritage Corral



## Autoguide.com (Apr 26, 2018)

Do you have a classic BMW that you want to show off? If you do and you would like to park your car up front at the show, we want to hear from you. You must be able to arrive at Bimmerfest 2018 no later than 8:00 AM to get into the BMW Heritage Corral sponsored by Pelican Parts. Classics include:

3 Series E21 and older
5 Series E28 and older
6 Series E24 and older
Any BMW produced prior to 1982

Email us at [email protected] if you are interested in this amazing opportunity and to reserve your entry into the corral!_a2_


----------

